#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Практика Ваджрасаттвы [разъяснения Учителей]

## Yeshe_Damo

Пока готов черновой перевод первой (из двух) лекция Дзогчен Понлопа Ринпоче по тексту "Медитация и рецитация Славного Ваджрасаттвы" первого Джамгона Конгтрула: жать сюда

Понемногу планирую выложить вторую лекцию, тексты обеих практик ("Медитация и рецитация" и "Практика, охватывающая четыре класса Тантры") - все эти материалы есть на английском можно взять на исходном сайте http://prayer4peace.net/ - и немножко из наставлений Ламы Сопы на эту тему.

Любая заслуга - долгой жизни драгоценных Учителей.

Если у вас есть какие-нибудь полезные ссылки на наставления или тексты, связанные с Ваджрасаттвой, на русском языке - кидайте сюда же, пожалуйста, с миру по нитке насобираем.

----------

Aion (08.10.2010), Bagira (21.01.2011), Denli (08.10.2010), Echo (01.11.2010), Janna (31.10.2010), Kamal (09.02.2011), Lanky (26.05.2016), Rushny (10.10.2010), Torkwemada (16.10.2010), YanaYa (11.02.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.10.2010), Алексей Самохин (31.10.2010), Андрей Ж (14.02.2011), Владимир Николаевич (22.05.2016), Враджа (08.10.2010), Доржик (08.10.2010), Дубинин (12.01.2011), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (08.10.2010), Лада Никитина (31.10.2010), Мошэ (13.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.10.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (03.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (08.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Приблизительный перевод стослоговой мантры Ваджрасаттвы - ОМ- семя ваджрного тела, Ваджрасаттва самайяманупалая - О, Ваджрасаттва храните обет, Ваджрасаттва твено патишта - О, Ваджрасаттва пребудьте рядом со мной, Дридхо мебхава - Молю, сделайте так (благословите) чтобы я обрел крепость (силу), Сутошьё мебхава - Сделайте так, чтобы я обрел совершенную радость (на пути бодхисаттв), Супошьё мебхава - Сделайте так, чтобы мои (благие качества) весьма возросли (чтобы я обрел природу преуспевания), Ануракто мебхава - Сделайте так чтобы я неразрывно следовал (благому), Сарва сиддхим ме праячча - Молю даруйте мне все достижения, Сарва карма суччаме читтам шриям куру хум - Сделайте так, чтобы все мои деяния и мысли стали счастливыми (вели к счастью), хум - семя ваджрного ума. Ха ха ха ха хо: - Пять мудростей, Бхагаван - Бхагаванов, Сарва Татхагата - Всех Татхагат - Вадджра маме мунча - алмазной несокрушимостью меня не оставляйте, Ваджри бхава - Сделайте так, чтобы я стал обладателем ваджры (стабилизируйте меня в ваджрной природе), Маха самайя саттва - Великое существо обета, А: - семя ваджрной речи.

----------

Aion (08.10.2010), Alekk (21.01.2011), Bagira (21.01.2011), Denli (08.10.2010), Janna (31.10.2010), Kamal (09.02.2011), Kim K (09.11.2010), Lion Miller (12.01.2011), Pema Sonam (31.10.2010), Rushny (10.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.10.2010), Алексей Самохин (31.10.2010), Враджа (08.10.2010), Дубинин (12.01.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (18.01.2011), Мейова (12.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (30.10.2010), Осетров (27.01.2015), Светлана Тарасевич (08.10.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

Из самоочевидного:

Практика Ваджрасаттвы (наставления Геше Тинлея)

Ваджрасаттва (из "Повторяя слова Будды" Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче)

Развернутое описание йидама на Абхидхарме

Краткое описание йидама

----------

Aion (08.10.2010), Bagira (12.02.2011), Denli (08.10.2010), Kamal (09.02.2011), Rushny (10.10.2010), Алексей Самохин (31.10.2010), Враджа (08.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

есть перевод одного из учений, ванг на которые передавал Пема Дордже Ринпоче еще год назад (цикл Лама Шитро). Если кто сможет подготовить для печати, то можно будет обсудить. Ответы и пожелания лучше в личку

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

О Ваджрасаттве и других способах очищения много говорится в свежепереведенной "Трансформации депрессии" Ламы Зопы Ринпоче

На всем известном сайте, кстати, чудесная галерея рисунков и каллиграфии Ринпоче.

----------

Aion (30.10.2010), Kamal (09.02.2011), Lion Miller (12.01.2011), Pema Sonam (30.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.10.2010), Денис Евгеньев (30.10.2010), Доржик (30.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> На всем известном сайте, кстати, чудесная галерея рисунков и каллиграфии Ринпоче.


Если вы решили выкладывать материалы Зопа Ринпоче, то лучше переименуйте тему. Разъяснения разных учителей затрагивают разные моменты и могут не совпадать во многих вещах. Поэтому не стоит указывая имя Пема Дордже Ринпоче начинать выкладывать материалы других учителей.
Насколько помню, Пема Дордже Ринпоче не давал особого разрешения для распространения материалов в сети под своим именем. Разговор с ним об этом был.

----------

Аким Иваныч (31.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (31.10.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Если вы решили выкладывать материалы Зопа Ринпоче, то лучше переименуйте тему


В названии темы Пема Дордже Ринпоче не упомянут, из сообщения упоминание о нем убрал, тему переименовал, спасибо.

----------

filoleg (31.10.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

Дзогчен Понлоп Ринпоче - Учения по практике Ваджрасаттвы, часть 2

На полях: Лама Сопа Ринпоче - Советы по поводу абортов (в т.ч. по очищению от кармы аборта)

Лама Сопа Ринпоче - Средства от депрессии

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.11.2010), Доржик (26.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Блин, ну опять ссылка на гугл докс. Ну не хочу я там аккаунт заводить

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Блин, ну опять ссылка на гугл докс. Ну не хочу я там аккаунт заводить


Если у вас современная версия браузера, это и не нужно, может смотреть и не логинясь.

----------

Артем Тараненко (01.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Мозилла 3.6.12 не открывает. IE открыл. Спасибо.

----------

Yeshe_Damo (01.11.2010)

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

Собственно практика, которую комментирует Дзогчен Понлоп Ринпоче - тыкайте

Этот текст Дзогчен Понлоп Ринпоче рекомендует использовать:
- тем, кто только недавно познакомился с буддийской практикой
- тем, чья главная практика - шаматха (сидячая медитация успокоения ума)
- тем, кто делает предварительные практики

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (03.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2010)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Мы чувствуем, как бесформенный поток воздуха входит и выходит у кончика носа, и позволяем мыслям и шумам появляться и исчезать. Мы не оцениваем их, просто отпускаем.

Затем мы напоминаем себе о четырех важнейших мыслях, ведущих нас на путь к Просветлению.

Мы осознаем нашу драгоценную возможность с помощью средств Будды использовать эту жизнь на благо всем существам. Лишь немногим в этом мире так повезло, и еще меньше тех, кто желает воспользоваться этой удачей.

Мы вспоминаем о всеобщем непостоянстве. Только открытая ясная безграничность ума неразрушима, и никто не знает, как долго будут существовать условия, способствующие ее постижению.

Мы размышляем о причине и следствии – о том, что мы сами определяем, чему происходить. Наши прошлые дела, слова и мысли сформировали наш нынешний мир, и сейчас мы тоже засеваем семена своего будущего.

Наконец, мы отдаем себе отчет в том, почему путь Будды вне всяких сравнений: Просветление означает вневременную высшую радость, а мы можем лишь немногое делать для других, пока мы сами запутанны и страдаем.

Мы не всегда воспринимаем мир так, как желали бы, и поэтому хотим учиться у тех, кто уже это может. Для блага всех, мы обращаемся за Прибежищем:

к Будде, нашей цели – просветленному состоянию нашего ума;

к Учению, ведущему нас к цели;

к Бодхисаттвам, нашим друзьям на пути;

и, прежде всего, к Кармапе – Ламе, объединяющему в себе благословение, средства и защиту. Он проявится здесь в своей очищающей форме, как Алмазный Ум (Дордже Семпа).

Над нашей головой возникает открытый ясный цветок лотоса, в нем лежит плоский диск луны. На лунном диске сидит Алмазный Ум, обращенный в том же направлении, что и мы. Мягко и открыто улыбаясь, он смотрит с любовью на всех существ. Его прозрачное тело состоит из света, на нем украшения, выражающие состояние радости Будд. Правая рука держит дордже, вертикально, у сердца, а в левой у бедра – колокольчик, устьем вверх. Алмазный Ум сидит в позе Бодхисаттвы, его правая нога спущена вниз с лунного диска и цветка.

Мы осознаем, что вредные дела, слова и мысли постоянно, с безначальных времен, загрязняют умы всех существ, скрывая от нас высшую радость – суть нашего ума. Поэтому мы хотим сейчас приложить все силы к тому, чтобы удалить эти завесы.

Из прозрачного силового поля над нашей головой излучается свет ко всем Буддам в пространстве: в женских и мужских, мирных и защищающих формах, одиночным и в союзе. Когда свет касается их, они в мгновение ока превращаются в формы Алмазного Ума. Большие, как горы, и маленькие, как пылинки, они устремляются к нему со всех сторон и сливаются с ним. Теперь алмазный Ум представляет собой объединенную очистительную силу всех Будд и Бодхисаттв всех времен и направлений.

Мы пробуждаем его силу: «Лама Алмазный Ум, пожалуйста, устрани все вредное, что появилось из-за наших негативных действий тела, речи и ума, из-за негативных поступков, к которым мы побуждали других существ, а также из-за того, что мы радовались негативным поступкам, совершаемым другими.

Как выражение его любви к нам, над нашей головой, в середине груди Алмазного Ума, на уровне сердца, возникает сейчас маленький горизонтальный диск луны. В центре его стоит белая буква ХУНГ, такая тонкая, будто написанная одним волосом кисти. Вокруг буквы ХУНГ, начинаясь с нее, против часовой стрелки разворачивается стослоговая мантра. Она выглядит как световая спираль, описывающая два с половиной оборота от центра до края лунного диска.

Когда мы произносим мантру, спираль вращается по часовой стрелке. При этом она постоянно выплескивает очищающий нектар своего благословения, который наполняет тело Алмазного Ума.

Мантра вращается непрерывно, и благоуханная белая жидкость из большого пальца его ноги, вытянутого к нам с луны и лотоса, вливается в отверстие на макушке нашей головы.

Очищающий нектар омывает нас внутри и снаружи, выталкивая все вредное, что в нас есть.

Мешающие впечатления из тела, речи и ума выдавливаются прочь в виде чернил, сажи и дыма; потенциальные кармические болезни выходят как кровь и гной. Через поры кожи, задний проход и подошвы ног покидает нас все приносящее боль и уносится непрерывно омывающим нас потоком нектара.

Внизу раскрывается земля и все в себя вбирает.

Мы повторяем длинную мантру так долго, как хотим, направляя свое внимание то на светоформу Алмазного Ума над нами, то на лунный диск, ХУНГ, спираль мантры или улыбку Алмазного Ума. Иногда мы ощущаем текущий в нашем теле нектар или чувство освобождения от всего вредного.

Если кто-то полагает, что ему досаждали какие-то внешние силы, то можно представить, что они находятся внизу, в земле, и отдавать им нектар в подарок: в результате плохая связь исчезает. Мы повторяем мантру, не забывая ни одного слога.

ОМ БЕНЗА САТО САМАЙА
МАНУ ПАЛАЙА
БЕНЗА САТО ТЕНОПА
ТИШТА ДРИ ДО МЕ БАВА
СУТО КАЙО МЕ БАВА
СУПО КАЙО МЕ БАВА
АНУ РАКТО МЕ БАВА
САРВА СИДИ МЕМТРА ЯЦА 
САРВА КАРМА СУЦА МЕ
ЦИТАМ ШРИ ЙЯ КУРУ ХУНГ
ХАХА ХАХА ХО БАГАВЭН 
САРВА ТАТАГАТА БЕНЗА МА МЕ 
МЮНДЗА БЕНЗИ БАВА МАХА 
САМАЙА САТО, АХ

Когда мы заканчиваем повторение длинной мантры, наше тело – прозрачное и ясное, чистое, как кристалл. Земля под нами и поры нашего тела закрываются. Во время повторения короткой мантры нектар наполняет нас, как молоко доверху наполняет вазу, а в конце немного нектара даже вытекает из макушки нашей головы и касается стопы Алмазного Ума. 

ОМ БЕНЗА САТО ХУНГ .Короткая мантра произносится как минимум 108 раз.

В завершение мы сильно желаем, чтобы все действительно было очищено.

Алмазный Ум над нашей головой мягко улыбается и говорит: «Дорогие дочери и сыновья славной семьи Махаяны! Заверяю вас: все вредное, что было в вас и во всех существах, теперь полностью устранено».

Затем он растворяется в свете и излучается в нас. Как вода сливается с водой, суть Алмазного Ума полностью сливается с нами, и мы становимся одним целым. Все снаружи – Чистая Страна, и все существа от нас неотделимы.

Мы хотим придерживаться этого чистого видения во всех ситуациях и желаем теперь, чтобы все хорошее, что сейчас возникло, становилось безграничным, удаляло всякое страдание и вело всех существ к наивысшему счастью – познанию собственного ума.

----------

Echo (12.01.2011), Pema Sonam (12.01.2011), Мейова (12.01.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Источник: Ч.Хатанбаатар, примечания к переводу сутры «Отсекающая ваджрой» 
В конце прочтения сутр, практики начитыванием стослоговой очищающей мантры устраняются, все какие есть допущенные недостатки, излишества и т.д. 
Смысл мантры:
*Ом* – Чистые тело, речь и ум Будды, высшие благие качества. 
*Ваджрасаттва* - Существо, обладающее мудростью нераздельности великого блаженства и природы пустотности.
*Самая* – Неразрушимый клятвенный обет.
*Манупалая* – Пожалуйста, ведите меня низшую личность по пути Пробуждения.
*Ваджрасаттва твено патишта* – Пожалуйста, установите меня рядом с чистой ваджрной природой Ваджрасаттвы,
*Дридхо мебхава* – Пожалуйста, благословите, чтобы я прочно и непоколебимо постиг абсолютную природу всех явлений.  
*Сутошьё мебхава* – (Все будды и бодхисаттвы) пожалуйста, благословите, чтобы я всегда пребывал в природе совершенной радости.
*Супошьё мебхава* – Пожалуйста, благословите природой полностью созревшего великого блаженства (чтобы я обрел ее).
*Ануракто мебхава* - Пожалуйста, благословив природой любви и сострадания, приведите к этому высокому состоянию любви. 
*Сарва сиддхим ме праячча* – Пожалуйста, ниспошлите мне все превосходные реализации, 
*Сарва карма суччаме* – Пожалуйста, благословите (свершать) деяния всех Победоносных. 
*Читтам шриям куру* – Пожалуйста, ниспошлите все исполненные великолепия качества ума. 
*Хум* - чистый ваджрный ум. 
*Ха ха ха ха хо:* - Пять абсолютных мудростей, 
*Бхагаван* – Победив в совершенстве (в полноте) ушедший, 
*Сарва Татхагата ваджра* – Всех Так пришедших ваджрный ум, ясно постигающий природу пустотности.
*Маме мунча* – всегда ведите меня (никогда не оставляйте меня) 
*Ваджри бхава* – Пусть я прочно пребуду в ваджрной природе, 
*Маха самайя саттва* – Обладающее великим клятвенным обетом ваджрное существо, 
*А:* - Чистая ваджрная речь. 
*Хум* – Великого блаженства абсолютная мудрость.
*Пхат* – Когда ясно реализуем абсолютную мудрость единства великого блаженства и природы пустотности, она полностью устранит препятствующие этому постижению все иллюзии двойственного восприятия.

----------

Alekk (21.01.2011), Bagira (21.01.2011), Lanky (26.05.2016), Lion Miller (09.02.2011), Pema Sonam (21.01.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.01.2011), Аня Приходящая (13.02.2011), Еше Нинбо (21.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.01.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

Комментраий Лати Ринпоче (Гелугпа) на практику Ваджрасаттвы - http://www.scribd.com/doc/24944780/L...and-Meditation

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.01.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Учения Семдэ
ОЧИЩЕНИЕ ЧЕРЕЗ ВАДЖРАСАТТВУ 
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче 


Теперь в тексте объясняется, как делать очищение. В учении Дзогчен мы должны обращать внимание на конкретное чувство: слово и форма никогда не являются главными. В ресторанах на столы кладут [приборы] соответственно виду ресторана и виду пищи. Если это итальянский ресторан, там могут есть спагетти, и кладут вилку и нож для разрезания бифштекса. А в китайском ресторане не будет ножа и вилки, поскольку в них нет необходимости. Это зависит от обстоятельств.

То же верно и в учении, и мы делаем то, что необходимо, согласно нашим индивидуальным условиям. Если есть препятствия и помехи, мы соответственно и действуем. Если недостает ясности, лучше сделать хорошее подношение Ваджрасаттве. Чтобы накопить заслуги, мы подносим мандалу. Таким образом, нам не следует привязываться к одному методу, одному способу выполнять все. Некоторые люди постоянно привязываются к внешним вещам и просят совета мастера, когда приходит время делать очищение. Если мастер предлагает им визуализировать Ваджрасаттву и читать его мантру, они решают, что должны делать только это, и не хотят делать практику, например, Ваджрапани, потому что боятся, что Ваджрасаттва будет недоволен. Это означает, что они не знают, как работать, они подобны китайцу, желающему есть бифштекс палочками, или итальянцу, намеревающемуся есть китайскую еду с помощью ножа и вилки.

Так и в учении, мы на должны привязываться к одной единственной форме или системе. Существует множество систем, и мы можем изучить сотни их, поскольку не знаем, когда они могут нам потребоваться, быть полезны, так чтобы в какой-то день мы смогли их использовать. Именно так следует поступать практикующему: мы должны изучить все методы, но никогда не забывать конечную цель. 

Например, как я говорил, конечная цель прибежища и бодхичитты - наблюдение мыслей и расслабление в состоянии созерцания. Это сердцевина, это не должно отсутствовать. Если этого нет, тогда изучение множества методов не представляет никакой ценности. 

Так что для очищения через Ваджрасаттву тоже не приводятся подробные объяснения слов и визуализации.

Мы должны очистить препятствия и помехи: препятствия к полной реализации, помехи нашей практике, - чтобы достигнуть знания. Дигпа (Digpa) - это тибетский глагол, означающий “препятствовать”, но в наши дни многие буддисты переводят его как “грех”, потому что так он был переведен христианами в тибетской версии Библии, в действительности оно означает не “грех”, а “помеха”. Это очень важно, поскольку помеха реализации - это нечто очень отрицательное, что необходимо преодолеть. По этой причине мы должны читать стослоговую мантру, которая считается очень мощной мантрой для очищения, связанной с манифестацией Ваджрасаттвы. В школе Ньингмапа есть тантра, входящая в Маха Йогу, которая объясняет только одну стослоговую мантру, ее значение и функцию. 

Стослоговая [мантра] представляет сто манифестаций мандалы тела, т.е. сто форм, проявленных в разнообразных функциях нашей энергии. На самом деле, стослоговая мантра - это не только Ваджрасаттва, но и все татхагаты или Реализованные Существа. Поэтому она считается очень важным средством для активизации их мудрости. Когда мы делаем эту практику, мы вступаем в общение со всеми татхагатами с просьбой получить их мудрость, тем самым очищая и устраняя препятствия и помехи.

Как мы делаем практику? 

Мы визуализируем над собой Ваджрасаттву и произносим звук А или ХУМ, чтобы визуализация стала более живой (помните, что когда мы визуализируем божество в Дзогчен, мы должны всегда понимать, что оно обозначает единство всех мастеров, так что оно связано с передачей). Ваджрасаттва - белый и блистающий как снежная гора (белый цвет представляет изначальную чистоту), держит ваджру в правой руке и колокольчик - в левой, символизирующие таб (thabs) и шераб (shes rab), метод и праджню и таким образом - все достижения. На нем надеты все украшения самбхогакайи, чистого измерения: драгоценности и шелк являются символами богатства и совершенной энергии.

Благодаря нашему присутствию и нашему общению с ним нектар изливается из ступней Ваджрасаттвы в наше тело, всецело очищая наши препятствия и накопленную отрицательную карму. Мы представляем, что все отрицательности выходят из нашего тела, которое заполняется белым нектаром, и мы преобразуемся в Ваджрасаттву, чистого, белого и сияющего.

Сохраняя присутствие нектара, который течет в нас и очищает мы читаем стослоговую мантру, дополняя призывание мудрой самайи у сердца. Так через свое намерение мы общаемся посредством мудры и своего голоса [речи], приглашая этим сущность всех татхагат, работая с телом, речью и умом, взятыми вместе; это может оказать [нужное] воздействие. Мы распеваем стослоговую мантру один или несколько раз, по возможности - больше. Здесь сказано - сто раз, но это зависит от обстоятельств. Однако, важно - делать все правильным образом, не отвлекаясь и не повторяя как попугай, а объединяя все три аспекта своего существования. Тогда это будет работать.

После стослоговой мантры мы принимаем посвящение или уполномочивание с помощью слов KAYA SIDDHI ОМ и т. д., как мы это делаем всегда в туне. Если мы хотим сделать практику точно, мы поем стослоговую мантру самое наименьшее три раза, затем начитываем ее, а потом поем ее хотя бы еще один раз, далее добавляем KAYA SIDDHI OM и т.д. и выполняем объединение, как мы это делаем в гуру-йоге. Манифестация растворяется в свете, который входит в нас и три состояния Ваджрасаттвы объединяются с нашими. Мы переходим к рецитации (начитыванию) ваджры с присутствием трех слогов и остаемся в интеграции.

Как я уже объяснял, мы наблюдаем это состояние: если мысль приходит, мы ей не следуем, не отвергаем и не преобразуем ее, мы не делаем ничего, только наблюдаем. Как мысль возникает, так она и исчезает, подобно волне в море. Когда море бурное, поднимаются огромные волны, но что происходит после этого? Волны исчезают там, где они возникли, нет другого исхода. Точно так же, если мы при появлении мысли наблюдаем ее и расслабляемся в этом состоянии, тогда она исчезает сама собой в то же состояние. С таким присутствием мы пребываем в непрерывном состоянии и расслабляемся. Это естественным образом вводит нас в состояние созерцания.

С целью более интенсивной практики мы после наблюдения своего состояния некоторое время снова визуализируем Ваджрасаттву и читаем стослоговую мантру. Устав, мы расслабляемся в состоянии объединения, чередуя рецитацию и созерцание. Самое лучшее в любой практике - чередовать, а не настаивать упорно только на выполнении чего-то одного. Иногда люди, выполняющие ретрит с мантрой, могут стать одержимыми количеством, взвинчивая себя, они достигают установленного количества, но не качества. Но мы больше реализуем себя благодаря качеству, а не количеству. Иногда количество может быть полезно, но это должно быть наряду с качеством, только тогда это имеет смысл.

Подведем итог: девять дыханий; очищение через мантру пяти элементов; прибежище и бодхичитта; с ХУМ мы проявляем Ваджрасаттву и читаем стослоговую мантру, мы поем ее один раз, мы принимаем уполнoмaчивaниe, выполняем объединение с помощью ОМ АХ ХУМ, проводим рецитацию ваджры и наблюдаем, интегрируясь с созерцанием. Если мы не повторяем всю практику, мы объединяем существование с созерцанием через Песню Ваджры и, наконец, посвящаем заслугу всем существам. 

До сих пор я объяснял, что практикующий, прежде всего, должен иметь присутствие осознавания. Что касается осознавания, то существуют четыре основные практики, называемые четырьмя упражнениями (тренировками) ума. В первую очередь, мы должны помнить, что мы имеем драгоценное человеческое тело. Оно драгоценно, потому что мы можем совершить добро или зло, мы можем спасти себя или окончательно уничтожить. Здесь уместно сравнение с наездников на лошади, который доехал до перекрестка дорог. Не лошадь решает, какой дорогой дальше ехать, а седок. Видите, человеческое состояние подобно этому. Таким образом, при любой возможности намного лучше повернуть в сторону положительного, нежели отрицательного, поскольку нет гарантии, что у нас снова появится такая возможность.

Но хотя у нас есть такая чудесная возможность, мы все же живем во времени, а время уходит. Если вследствие своих отвлечений откладываем положительные поступки, которые мы должны сделать, в конце мы ничего не достигнем. Итак, мы всегда должны сознавать истекающее время, иначе мы просто впустую растрачиваем драгоценное время. Итак, на протяжении всего этого времени мы из отвлечения накопили много негативных карм, от которых мы постепенно, по одной раз за разом, должны освободиться. Следовательно, самсара бесконечна.

Мы должны запомнить эти вещи, представляющие собой четыре тренировки ума.

Тренировка ума означает не только сосредоточение на этих темах, это означает памятование о них каждую минуту и каждый момент своей жизни. В таком случае они становятся основополагающим средством, действительно вносящим знание в нашу практику. По этой причине мы объяснили эту вещь первой.

Затем одна из главных вещей - это наше намерение и, когда мы следуем учению,- понимание, что мы следуем пути, пути к реализации. Это-прибежище. Следование учению, мастеру, Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе есть прибежище. Иногда люди не понимают истинной высоты учения и его ценности, они часто думают, что оно механично. Вот почему многие приходят к идее о том, чтобы выкрасть метод, без малейшего уважения к мастеру и передаче. Они думают: “Это хорошая вещь, я стащил этот метод, и теперь я могу “отредактировать” мою собственную версию и сделать учение на свой собственный лад!”. Это все хорошо для того, чтобы делать деньги. Фактически, сегодня есть много любопытствующих людей, которые не принимают учение всерьез и, как только они что-то узнают, они болтают о нем, выправляют его в свою собственную версию, стряпают свою личную философию или психологию, а затем используют это, чтобы заработать деньги. Но как будет работать психология таких людей, когда они окажутся в бардо? Я сомневаюсь, будет ли вообще для них какая-то польза, наоборот - я думаю, они будут страдать от некоторых скверных последствий, в первую очередь потому, что они не уважали передачу, а затем потому, что они никогда не прибегали к прибежищу в учении. Конечно, учение не будет работать таким образом. Вы видите, так работает современный мир, нет никакого понимания, что такое учение. Я не кляну психологию, вы можете в какой-то степени изучать ее, но помнив [о том,] что психология связана с физическим телом и никогда не выходит за рамки наших суждений, тогда как учение передает и дает нам возможность понять то, что за пределами ума, чего невозможно достигнуть только посредством рассуждения или выполнения какого-нибудь упражнения. Прежде всего, мы нуждаемся в передаче. Вот почему с самого начала нам необходима передача через гуру-йогу. 

Мы делаем гуру-йогу не для того, чтобы придать важность мастеру. Мастер ни в малейшей степени не заинтересован, уважают его люди или нет, делают ли они гуру-йогу и прославляют ли его. Понимая природу и страдание самсары и практикуя сострадание, мастер заботится о том, чтобы люди понимали смысл учения и реализовали себя. В этом случае он счастлив, но если люди пренебрегают учением и передачей, мастер несчастлив, но он несчастлив за тех людей, не за себя. Мастер очень хорошо знает, как правильным образом сохранить передачу, но какие он должен испытывать чувства по отношению к человеку, который действует неправильно и разрушает себя? Он печалится. Это - как если бы мы были с маленьким ребенком, который ничего не знает и разрушает себя. Как бы мы себя чувствовали? Мы бы не были счастливы. Но это не означает, что разрушением себя маленький ребенок может уничтожить взрослого. Такова ситуация, в которой оказывается мастер, ситуация в понятиях учения и передачи. Часто он вынужден сказать, как обстоят дела, но люди понимают неверно и думают, что мастер не любит психологию. Мастер ничего не имеет против психологии, медицины и всех терапий. Но он знает, что, как терапия, психология - неполна, частична, и не более того. Вот почему я сказал, что психология не достигает уровня бардо. Это не означает критику или осуждение ее. Если необходимое тоже готов применить психологию поскольку тоже принимаю лекарства и нуждаюсь в лечении. Это часть человеческого состояния, но мы не должны по ошибке принимать ее за учение. Учение работает особым образом, для того, чтобы понять природу ума и достигнуть окончательной реализации.

Таким образом, прибежище состоит в принятии прибежища в пути, в следованию учению. Некоторые говорят, что они согласны следовать пути, но не принимать в нем прибежище. Во-первых, люди, которые думают, очень горды, а во-вторых, они совсем не поняли, что значит прибежище. Наверное, они думают, что это некий ритуал, чтобы приколоть какой-нибудь значок или стать рабом буддистов, но это не так. Всякий, кто желает следовать пути, принимает в нем прибежище. Если нам нужно переправиться через реку, мы принимаем прибежище в лодке, которая становится нашим прибежищем, пока мы не окажемся на другом берегу реки. Если мы решили следовать Дзогчену, мы принимаем прибежище в этом учении, которое связано с передачей и служит приведению нас к знанию. Это не безжизненный механизм. Очень важно понять это.

Затем есть бодхичитта, которая в действительности означает контролирование своего намерения. Мы вступаем в нее перед своей практикой, проявляя намерение, чтобы сама практика стала средством, ведущим к полной реализации для блага всех живых существ. Таково мое намерение, поэтому я делаю практику. Именно это и есть вхождение в бодхичитту. Однако мы взращиваем бодхичитту, не только когда мы делаем практику. Она должна стать средством, которое руководит нашими намерениями во всей нашей жизни.

Обычно мы творим много негативной кармы, мы создаем ее через наши намерения. Никакая карма не создается без посредства намерения. Таким образом, мы должны стремиться к тому, чтобы знать, наблюдать свои намерения. Если мы замечаем, что оно дурное, мы можем изменить его на месте и содействовать появлению хорошего. Так что, как видите, нет необходимости принимать обет или ограничивать себя. Можно упорядочить свою жизнь, просто наблюдая свои намерения. Это принцип Сутры Махаяны.

В Хинаяне нет такого понимания, отсюда, она основана, главным образом, на обетах тела, речи и ума. В этом случае мы должны заставлять себя придерживаться своих обетов, потому что благодаря их соблюдению мы не создаем себе проблем. В действительности обеты служат, чтобы направлять свое существование, свои действия Однако, для личности более высоких способностей и умеющей быть более сознательной в жизни, лучше - уметь контролировать свои намерения. Вот почему в Махаяне тренировка в практике основана на намерении. Поэтому и говорится, что если намерение хорошее, то все идет хорошо, а если плохое - оно создает много негативностей. Так что мы должны тщательно наблюдать, каково наше намерение. Таков принцип бодхичитты.

Мы говорили, что в практике Дзогчен бодхичитта должна объединяться с созерцанием. Итак, после вступления в прибежище и бодхичитту мы наблюдаем мысли и интегрируем их с созерцанием. Это - первая практика, о которой мы говорили.

И здесь, относительно ньондро в тексте сказано, что если у нас есть такая возможность, то мы должны делать практику в течение трех или пяти дней, или недели. Не говорится, что должно делать ее сто тысяч раз, текст настаивает не на количестве, а, скорее, на качестве. Если у нас мало времени, мы должны делать ее, по меньшей мере, один день до тех пор, пока мы выполняем ее надлежащим образом.

Далее идет очищение через Ваджрасаттву. Прямо перед собой мы представляем Ваджрасаттву в качестве гуру, который пребывает в единстве со всеми мастерами, а затем вступаем в общение через свою преданность, через мудру и стослоговую мантру. Затем мы получаем нектар, который очищает всю нашу отрицательную карму, помехи и препятствия. В конце мы объединяем эту манифестацию самими собой, она сплавляется с тремя аспектами нашего существования, и мы интегрируемся с состоянием созерцания.


http://spiritual.narod.ru/lib/semde4.html

----------

Atmo Kamal (17.09.2013), Denli (10.02.2011), Pema Sonam (09.02.2011), Аня Приходящая (13.02.2011), Дордже (12.02.2011), Сергей Хабаров (10.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров



----------

Дордже (12.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (14.02.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче
Учение о предварительных практиках
Созерцание и рецитация Ваджрасаттвы
http://aquarium.lipetsk.ru/MESTA/cht...a_Rinpoche/#13


Текст, цикл лекций ламы Тензина Зангпо по предварительным практикам
(нёндро) из цикла "Тукдруб Барче Кунсел"

http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=57
см - Часть 3. Визуализация и рецитация Ваджрасаттвы.
_________________
Строительство  Буддийского Храма "Тубтен Линг" в Подмосковье

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.02.2011), Дордже (12.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (13.02.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Учения Семдэ
> ОЧИЩЕНИЕ ЧЕРЕЗ ВАДЖРАСАТТВУ 
> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче ...............]


странный метод, слишком он прост, похоже не очень доверяет ученикам ННР. 
И это при том что с 70 года в России работали с методом Ваджрасаттвы написанным Дандароном, гд уже не пишутся все эти примитивы типа :

"Мы должны очистить препятствия и помехи: препятствия к полной реализации, помехи нашей практике, - чтобы достигнуть знания. Дигпа (Digpa) - это тибетский глагол, означающий “препятствовать”, но в наши дни многие буддисты переводят его как “грех”, потому что так он был переведен христианами в тибетской версии Библии, в действительности оно означает не “грех”, а “помеха”. Это очень важно, поскольку помеха реализации - это нечто очень отрицательное, что необходимо преодолеть. "

с такой структурой садханы Ваджрасаттвы можно вечность созерцать. Метод Ваджрасаттвы с которым работали ученики Дандарона в 70 е годы и который был не то что предварит практикой а самой что ни на есть первой, главной, мощной и по сути зогченовской, поскольку по структуре был зогримовский а по созерцанию махамудринский=дзогченовский. Удивительно, что один из учеников Дандарона Монтлевич столько усилий приложил к приглашению ННР и распространеию его книг среди учеников Дандарона, имея изумруды во рту.
Писать о том что практика Ваджрасаттвы устраняет диг-дипы уж слишком просто, с такими садханами работали с детства ученики дацанов, Взрослым людям надо уже работать с Ваджрасаттвой, очищающим  клеши на 5 чакрах и пр и т.п. (см. Садхану составленную Жанжароном в интернете). такое впечатление, что тибетцы зачастую кидают крючок, который заглатывают ученики и всю жизнь уже сидят на этих крючках

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.02.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Так это же не садхана вроде а объяснение практики.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Так это же не садхана вроде а объяснение практики.


по комментарию уже понятно, что в садхане. Например в бревенчатом доме, даже если вы и захотите сделать туалет, то уж  явно не из кирпича, то есть "есть вещи несовместные" как заметил по поводу Ваджрасаттвы еще Моцарт, то есть Пушкин, черт, подзабыл, может и Гете, ну не суть, короче, если вы чтото укрепляете гвоздями, то явно не будете одновременно крепить и кнопками.
Короче Дорджик, хватит мани крутить, пора пранами фигурять и кренделя выписывать. тогда меньше вопросов будет у мантророссов.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Не, я лучше хурдушку покручу)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Не, я лучше хурдушку покручу)


 ну вот так вся жизнь и пройдет хурде-мурде, лучше по нашему по махамудрински, помните что говорил Миларайба: "Жисть дается *только  один раз* и надо прожить ее так чтобы не было мучительно больно за тупо пробубненные оды"

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Тогда завтра в ригпа войду и достигну состояния будды послезавтра наверно, что Миларепе передать)

----------


## Майя П

На аватаре Еши нинбо у женщины - искусственные шрамы на голове? странно, видимо она не практикующая.... обычно строго настрого запрещено наносить раны, тем более на голову - это же серьезное препятствие.... для Ваджраяны
(об этом специально упоминают при лечении монахов..)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> На аватаре Еши нинбо у женщины - искусственные шрамы на голове?


Здесь была тема:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16653

----------


## Майя П

н-да, то есть получается монах не может поменять традицию.... хитро придумано :EEK!:

----------


## Фёдор Фёдоровмч

Всем привет. 
Есть ли у кого знание о том какие должны быть мудры при практике ваджрасттвы. можеь быть видео хорошее существует? или фотографии например.

----------


## Alex

А какая именно практика, какой традиции? В зависимости от, мудры могут очень сильно отличаться.

----------


## Alex

Ух ты, какая, кстати, тема-то хорошая. Раз так, вот комментарий на садхану Ваджрасаттвы из нашей традиции: Rdor Sems.pdf.

----------

Фёдор Фёдоровмч (19.07.2020)

----------


## Фёдор Фёдоровмч

Да вот обычная, современная гелугпийская, или её предшественница кагьюпинская, там где просто букв поменьше. Да любая пойдёт на первое время.

----------


## Alex

Пойдет на самом деле та, на которую вы получили посвящение. Но раз уж в этой прекрасной теме собраны самые разные наставления и комментарии, то вот, например, Дуджом терсар:

----------

Фёдор Фёдоровмч (19.07.2020)

----------


## Фёдор Фёдоровмч

> Ух ты, какая, кстати, тема-то хорошая. Раз так, вот комментарий на садхану Ваджрасаттвы из нашей традиции: Rdor Sems.pdf.


И ещё, последний вопрос, нет ли у кого тибетского текста длинной шестиразовой гуру йоги? Чтоб тибетский текст был и перевод на рус/англ/нем.

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> И ещё, последний вопрос, нет ли у кого тибетского текста длинной шестиразовой гуру йоги? Чтоб тибетский текст был и перевод на рус/англ/нем.


http://4truth.ru/wp-content/uploads/...ts261115-2.pdf

----------

